# [Aporte] Polariza Completo , Excel



## kimeras (Mar 3, 2014)

bueno amigos acá les dejo una pequeña  herramienta en Excel del polariza donde pueden encontrar las resistencias, corrientes, de sus circuitos o adaptarlos de una manera mas rápido y sencilla para evitarnos un poco el cálculos de los transistores, corrientes, resistencias, voltajes, bueno espero que les sirva mucho suerte y éxitos amigos


----------



## walter leonardo (Mar 11, 2014)

Excelente. Yo queria hacer algo asi pero esto es muy completo y mucho mejor. Sigue haciendo en excel que es lo mejor para esto. Gracias.


----------



## kimeras (Mar 11, 2014)

listo mi amigo ahi tengo uno que se realizo con graficas bueno dejame lo encontro y lo publico suerte y exitos


----------



## walter leonardo (Mar 12, 2014)

Esto deberia estar en destacados.


----------



## jamesoro (Abr 12, 2014)

excelente men, y estoy de acuerdo con leonardo a destacados


----------

